# Stainless/Silver Juggerknot Mini



## Asterix (28/2/19)

Hi. Any local vendors carrying stock of the JuggerKnot Mini in stainless steel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arbdullah (1/3/19)

I've also been looking for the SS version, but it seems that they've all been nabbed. Anyone willing to part with theirs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

